# Boxers Aging Badly ...



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you noticed how many boxers transform into utter gargoyles after retirement.

Post pics (before and after) of examples you've seen. I'll start with former WBC Flyweight Champion Charlie Magri:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It sounds nasty like but Ricky Hatton doesn't look as youthful as he should. He's 34 odd but has the look of someone in their forties, even when he's slimmed down. It's not because he's been shit out of or anything. It'll be down to the booze, drugs and terrible diet which has killed his body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Go away!


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Riddick Bowe.


----------



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Go away!


Shut up Rob.


----------



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> It sounds nasty like but Ricky Hatton doesn't look as youthful as he should. He's 34 odd but has the look of someone in their forties, even when he's slimmed down. It's not because he's been shit out of or anything. It'll be down to the booze, drugs and terrible diet which has killed his body.


You're right ... 34 !!










And what the f*ck does Hatton shave with, he always looks like his face has been sandpapered?


----------



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

Wilfredo Gomez:


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Chester McGuffin said:


> You're right ... 34 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Hatton would look a state for a dole seeker let alone a multi millionaire, he looks a mess even when slimmed down.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Old guys look less young than young guys?


----------



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

Duffy said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Chester McGuffin (Aug 8, 2013)

Alan Minter:










British Champ ..










Mine's a pint ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its probably because they are under strict discipline from the age of 9-35 so when they finish there careers they just go mad on food/drink/drugs etc


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Prince Nas'










*Bags of Power

*









*Bags of Crisps
*


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Prince Naseem Hamed is just fat! He's does not have a bad complexion etc.

Barry Mcguigan is somebody who for me..? seems to have aged very very well, also..? Johnny Nelson & Lennox Lewis


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Most fighters who've suffered bad knockout loses. Enzo Mac is 32, but looks older.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Prince Naseem Hamed is just fat! He's does not have a bad complexion etc.
> 
> Barry Mcguigan is somebody who for me..? seems to have aged very very well, also..? Johnny Nelson & Lennox Lewis


Yep, because they got out of boxing at the right time and have taken care of themselves in retirement. They still train in the gym and keep fit, just not as grueling as they would train for a fight. John Nelson, by looking at him you'd never think he'd been punched in the face once in his life.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

This how its done Boys

Johnny Nelson

25 years old









46 years Old


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

tommy morrison
then









now


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Old guys look less young than young guys?


Bizarre.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ricky Burns.

Now:










Soon:


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Magri looks like Sloth from the Goonies

Arreola will not age well mark my words


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Ricky Burns.
> 
> Now:
> 
> ...


Brilliant post


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Ricky Burns.
> 
> Now:
> 
> ...


Bravo


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Harsh thread, boxers spend 20 odd years getting punched in the face, there's bound to be a few battle wounds.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> tommy morrison
> then
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to Tommy, given that he's had AIDs 4 times he doesn't look too bad


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Johnny Nelson is still in above average condition, remember the training he did with Freddie Roach.

Nelson still vain aswell.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Manuel medina ended up looking like he lived under bridges and got outsmarted by goats.jmm rearranged the chaps face in their fight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Magri looks like Sloth from the Goonies
> 
> Arreola will not age well mark my words


What do you mean, 'will not'?

A couple:
Duran:








Kirkland Laing a few years back:








Amir Khan in ten years:


----------



## Rand (Mar 15, 2015)

Chester McGuffin said:


> Alan Minter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2015 Update


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Then:









Now:









Forever:


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

tyson fury 26/27 looks like a guy in his 40s


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> tommy morrison
> then
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno i think Morrison looks a hell of a lot worse than that now.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Prince Naseem Hamed is just fat! He's does not have a bad complexion etc.
> 
> Barry Mcguigan is somebody who for me..? seems to have aged very very well, also..? Johnny Nelson & Lennox Lewis


And 2 of the so called crap commentators: Jim watt and Glen Mc Rory. The booze doesn't seem to have done him any harm,or maybe its been exaggerated?


----------



## Rand (Mar 15, 2015)

Azadi said:


> tyson fury 26/27 looks like a guy in his 40s


I'm in my 40's and I look a LOT better than that I promise you, that is gross can you imagine what he's going to look like a couple of years after retirement?


----------

